# Cups?



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 29, 2006)

At the Dojo I'm going to be starting at on Thursday, none of the guys there wear a cup.  They say it's uncomfortable and it keeps them from training to protect their groin.

Is this the norm for Bujinkan?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Aug 29, 2006)

There have been plenty of times in training when I wished I was wearing a cup, but yeah, I think it's the norm to train without protective equipment.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 30, 2006)

Shizen Shigoku said:
			
		

> There have been plenty of times in training when I wished I was wearing a cup, but yeah, I think it's the norm to train without protective equipment.



Haha.  No one at my dojo wears one. I dont think any of us are capable of having children anymore either.


----------



## Don Roley (Aug 30, 2006)

Not for normal class.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 30, 2006)

Would I be out of line if I chose to wear one anyways?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 30, 2006)

No Jeff, go ahead and wear one.  I know multiple people in the Bujinkan that do wear them.  I also know of plenty of them that do not as well.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 30, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> No Jeff, go ahead and wear one.  I know multiple people in the Bujinkan that do wear them.  I also know of plenty of them that do not as well.
> 
> Brian R. VanCise
> www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


Good.  I don't think my wife would let me train if I didn't wear one!

Jeff


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 30, 2006)

In general people in the Bujinkan are pretty laid back folks about stuff like that. (that is my experience)

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## ManOfVirtues (Sep 12, 2006)

If they designed a cup with the martial artist in mind, you know something that would pinch or bunch while doing ukemi I think more of us would choose to wear them. 
I attempted to wear one at the request of my fiance but finnaly yanked the thing out in the middle of a park tossing it at my gear bag because it served more as an annoyance then a tool.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 12, 2006)

Try some different makes.

I've never had a problem with mine while rolling.

Jeff


----------



## Jesse (Sep 12, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> Would I be out of line if I chose to wear one anyways?


 
Ya know what Jeff, its not out of line at all, your the one with the equipment. Its not hurting anyone for you having it. Plus if someone kicks you there, they deserve to hit a hard plastic object and not the "goods".

Plus the wifey has peace of mind knowing your still intack.


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 12, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> At the Dojo I'm going to be starting at on Thursday, none of the guys there wear a cup.  They say it's uncomfortable and it keeps them from training to protect their groin.
> 
> Is this the norm for Bujinkan?





Yes, it is the norm as far as I know.  I have never used one.


----------



## KageMusha (Sep 19, 2006)

I come from a kickboxing backround so I am very used to wearing one.  When I started with my group I didn't wear one.  Then in 1 class I was hit 3 times.  One of those times by Technopunk.  Then I started wearing one and never got hit.  Now I am back to not wearing one and just waiting to pay for it.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 19, 2006)

I wear mine about half of the time. I get tagged a lot, but Its really not the end of the world. Pain is such a rush!
Sean


----------



## Tengu6 (Sep 19, 2006)

Technopunk said:


> Haha. No one at my dojo wears one. I dont think any of us are capable of having children anymore either.


 
For some of you thats a good thing :wink2: 

markk bush
www.bujinmag.com


----------



## Carol (Sep 20, 2006)

Jesse said:


> Ya know what Jeff, its not out of line at all, your the one with the equipment. Its not hurting anyone for you having it. Plus if someone kicks you there, they deserve to hit a hard plastic object and not the "goods".
> 
> Plus the wifey has peace of mind knowing your still intack.


 
I'd PREFER to hit a hard plastic object than the family jewels.   While training, anyway.


----------



## Dale Seago (Sep 20, 2006)

I literally cannot remember how many years it's been since I wore one.

When I go to Japan, I have so much other potential damage to my person to concern myself with that my 'nads seem rather insignificant; and with my wife in the process of divorcing me I'm resigned to living the rest of my life as a "warrior-monk" anyhow. . .


----------



## Don Roley (Sep 20, 2006)

Dale Seago said:


> When I go to Japan, I have so much other potential damage to my person to concern myself with that my 'nads seem rather insignificant; and with my wife in the process of divorcing me I'm resigned to living the rest of my life as a "warrior-monk" anyhow. . .



Owww... that's too bad Dale. But if you really are back on the market again, I could introduce you to some women the next time you come here.


----------



## Don Roley (Sep 20, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> I'd PREFER to hit a hard plastic object than the family jewels.   While training, anyway.



Put down the drinks for a second.

Has anyone besides me worried about their uke injuring their foot when they kick the hard plastic of a cup?

Well, a while back I was training with some non-Bujinkan guys and had to wear a cup. A few nights before I was up with jet lag and was getting my luggage in order when I was thinking about the problem. 

You know, there are cups that come in a set of underpants with a pocket that you insert the plastic portion into. It is possible to stick some padding between the cup and the outer portion of the pocket to protect your friend's foot.

You don't have to do it like I did and use one of those doggie squeak toys. But since the air lets out, they are less likely to burst. And the look on someone's face who has not been told what you did as they kick you and a certain part of your body squeaks at them has got to be seen to be believed. :erg:


----------



## KageMusha (Sep 21, 2006)

Tengu6 said:


> For some of you thats a good thing :wink2:
> 
> markk bush
> www.bujinmag.com




I just had my son born on Wed.  So you and Technopunk can go to town on me.  I only wanted one.  My wife says differant though....


----------



## Don Roley (Sep 22, 2006)

KageMusha said:


> I just had my son born on Wed.  So you and Technopunk can go to town on me.  I only wanted one.  My wife says differant though....



Congratulations!!!!!

And I seem to find that most of us men are happy with small families while more women seem to want large ones. But is she still saying she wants more this soon after going through what Carol Burnett described as being like, "Having your lower lip pulled up and over your head"?

Maybe you can convince her and get her to agree _in writing_ to only one if you move fast. :rtfm:


----------



## KageMusha (Sep 24, 2006)

So I went to class this morning.  Great training, I am loving the knife stuff that is part of my kyu.  While I was training, Technopunk asks if I need an Uke.  I say sure, he is a much higher kyu than I am so I would love his feedback.  Then he gets the itch to do some knife stuff of his own, and guess what.... I get dropped on the floor, tangled in my own gi, then got a nice backfist to my junk.  I was really happy about that.  Back to wearing a cup for me.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 24, 2006)

KageMusha said:


> I get dropped on the floor, tangled in my own gi, then got a nice backfist to my junk.  I was really happy about that.  Back to wearing a cup for me.



This is a total lie.

It was a regular punch.


----------



## ginshun (Oct 2, 2006)

Don Roley said:


> Put down the drinks for a second.
> 
> Has anyone besides me worried about their uke injuring their foot when they kick the hard plastic of a cup?



Quite honestly, if a guy is kicking you in the nuts hard enough to hurt his foot, he deserves to be hurt IMO.  A kick like that with out a cup could seriously injure the person getting kicked.

Or you could be like us and train with shoes on, then you don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Kreth (Oct 2, 2006)

KageMusha said:


> So I went to class this morning. Great training, I am loving the knife stuff that is part of my kyu. While I was training, Technopunk asks if I need an Uke. I say sure, he is a much higher kyu than I am so I would love his feedback. Then he gets the itch to do some knife stuff of his own, and guess what.... I get dropped on the floor, tangled in my own gi, then got a nice backfist to my junk. I was really happy about that. Back to wearing a cup for me.


Technopunk is just paying it forward. I clipped his "boys" with a kick at the MT Meet & Greet...


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 2, 2006)

Kreth said:


> Technopunk is just paying it forward. I clipped his "boys" with a kick at the MT Meet & Greet...


 
Was it a kick?  I thought it was the Hanbo?


----------



## Kreth (Oct 3, 2006)

Technopunk said:


> Was it a kick? I thought it was the Hanbo?


That's right, it was that padded hanbo.


----------



## jetboatdeath (Oct 3, 2006)

KageMusha said:


> I just had my son born on Wed. So you and Technopunk can go to town on me. I only wanted one. My wife says differant though....


But boy did you cry when he did LOL


----------



## DavidCC (Oct 4, 2006)

I use this







it is padded inside and out for your pleasure... and his.  I am 10 times happier with this than the usual plastic cup unit.

unforunately I don't know if I could fit a squeeky toy in there.  but i will be at the pet store this weekend...


----------



## Kreth (Oct 4, 2006)

DavidCC said:


> unforunately I don't know if I could fit a squeeky toy in there. but i will be at the pet store this weekend...


Excellent! I've slipped one of those disposable picnic cups into my dogi top before training with a new student, then crushed it under my arm while they were trying to apply a lock. The look on their face was hilarious. :lol:


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 4, 2006)

jetboatdeath said:


> But boy did you cry when he did LOL


 
Yes he did. Like a freakin schoolgirl.


----------



## buyu (Oct 28, 2006)

a couple of years ago my instructor picked me up for training i was a brown belt at the time on my last kyu grade and he looks over at me smiles and chucks me this box i open it and i see a groin guard inside he gives me an evil smile and sez you might need this tonight this was my first inkling that it was going to be my black belt grading so ismiled and gave a real nervous laugh turned out i needed it couldve done with a chest protctor but thats another story and hey guys 80% of the time a targeted kick to the groin will miss cause its not as big as we might want others to think hehehe


----------



## Don Roley (Oct 28, 2006)

buyu said:


> a couple of years ago my instructor picked me up for training i was a brown belt at the time on my last kyu grade and he looks over at me smiles and chucks me this box i open it and i see a groin guard inside he gives me an evil smile and sez you might need this tonight this was my first inkling that it was going to be my black belt grading so ismiled and gave a real nervous laugh turned out i needed it couldve done with a chest protctor but thats another story and hey guys 80% of the time a targeted kick to the groin will miss cause its not as big as we might want others to think hehehe



Honest to God, could you go back and take a remedial English course? Please! I can't see even one period in the above. And that is not the only problem.

What you write is just painful to read. Are you trying to cause problems for other people, or do you just lack the ability to understand?


----------



## buyu (Oct 29, 2006)

sorry brother ive been trying to rectify my situation and i do try to keep it short and simple, yeah i probably lack the understanding but hey man did you have to let every one know how you feel towards me cause its a bit of a downer, im 27 cant write properly and have just found out in the last two months how to get my partners computer up and running and how to use the net so i could be doin worse like playin patience on it.
Well brother i do recall on another posting that you were askin for english kids programs maybe i can help you as i have kids of my own and have a few dvds like hi five and the wiggles and can get others if you need, any way hope training is good i understand youre in japan must be great man talk soon bro.


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 29, 2006)

buyu said:


> sorry brother ive been trying to rectify my situation and i do try to keep it short and simple, yeah i probably lack the understanding but hey man did you have to let every one know how you feel towards me cause its a bit of a downer, im 27 cant write properly and have just found out in the last two months how to get my partners computer up and running and how to use the net so i could be doin worse like playin patience on it.
> Well brother i do recall on another posting that you were askin for english kids programs maybe i can help you as i have kids of my own and have a few dvds like hi five and the wiggles and can get others if you need, any way hope training is good i understand youre in japan must be great man talk soon bro.


Let me offer you some simple advice on how to write much better.  Buy one book.  *The Elements of Style* by Strunk & White.  Read and apply that book; if you can read a martial arts book, you can read it.  And it will improve your writing.

Beyond that, simply separate your ideas into sentences.  Sentences begin with a capital letter, and end with a period.  Keep the use of "and" to a minimum unless you're making a list.  

Effective writing is an essential skill, and all too often ignored today.


----------



## buyu (Oct 29, 2006)

Primo thanks bro


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 30, 2006)

buyu said:


> Primo thanks bro



I understand you are new to computers and I am sure it is awkward to get used to.  Your doing better, I am seeing periods and commas in your latest posts.  Please don't be too upset with people.  Everyone here likes to talk about their respective arts and it is nice to be able to read the posts without having to decipher what it is the person is saying.  Punctuation and smilies make a world of difference in conveying a feeling and idea.  Give it some time and you will master it as well.  Hang in there and keep posting.


----------

